# 2011 big hammer challenge shark tournament



## team shark fever (Feb 18, 2009)

*The 2011 BIG HAMMER CHALLENGE CATCH AND RELEASE SHARK TOURNAMENT*
*You'll have 30 DAYS to "Catch a Monster" Friday April 15th --Saturday May 14th 2011*

*OUR FIFTH YEAR -GOING STRONG*

*Five years ago in 2007 The Big Hammer Challenge Catch and Release Shark Tournament was conceived by a group of dedicated shark fishermen from the South Florida Shark Club. This tournament has become the premier internet based shark tournament held anywhere in the world. Our event is a month long land-based picture, tag and release shark tournament and anglers can fish from land anywhere in the state of Florida. Already in its fifth year the Big Hammer Challenge Shark tournament along with the Shorebound Shark Tourney were the pioneers of land-based internet hosted catch and release shark tournaments. This year the BHC will be held from April 15th to May 14 2011 and hosted on http://www.southfloridasharkclub.com.
The Big Hammer Challenge Shark Tournament continues to attract more and better shark fishing teams each year. This year for the first time we have Teams from outside of Florida that will come to our state to compete. This one of a kind month long tournament showcases the best land-based shark hunters found anywhere on the planet. Our tournament has grown in popularity and we are proud of the very dedicated anglers who continue to fish it each year*.

.
*MORE TEAMS THEN EVER-SOME FROM OUT OF THE STATE*

*As of March 25th 2011 there are 24 Teams representing Florida and other states (including Texas and Louisiana) that will compete in The Big Hammer Challenge. One thing is certain every year the anticipation builds as April approaches shark fishermen are anxious to get to the water and tangle with a big shark. Warming waters and the schools of fish on the move in spring triggers the BIG SHARKS and the BIG HAMMERS in particular to feed very actively. Last year for the first time in our tournaments history an angler (Ernie Polk) from the panhandle won with a 11 foot 9 inch Tiger. In all previous years the Big Hammer Challenge had been won by fishermen catching large hammerheads sharks and the east coast shark fishermen are gunning to bring the Title back to their coast with a Humongous sized hammer(the inspiration for this tournament).There are young hungry shark fishing teams as well seasoned older teams from Tampa and south on the west coast itching to make there mark and show the everyone that they have the biggest sharks and so we don't discount any area as having the potential to produce monstrous sharks. New teams come, old ones that are mad or washed up fade away ,,,,,,,I can only say that the HARDCORE shark fishermen will continue to compete every year ,win or lose -rain or shine, through all the hardships the real shark fishermen that love the sport will continue to fish and well represent their little part of Florida.* 


*MASSIVE TIGERS AND GIANT HAMMERS*

2010 -first place Biggest Shark Winner-Ernie Polk ,Team Tooth Fairy w his 11 foot 9 inch TIGER SHARK
























A team Black Bart 13 foot Hammerhead caught in the 2008 Shorebound tourney which tied for 1st place with a 13 foot Tiger caught by Mellissa Showman of Team Against All Odds








*The biggest Tiger shark ever caught in Florida in a land-based shark fishing tournament Mellissa Showman and Mark Davidson with there 13 foot Tiger in the 2008 Shorebound Tourney.*
*
The one monster Hammerhead or Tiger needed to win this tournament can come from many different places around the state. The west coast of Florida has been the place where the most hammers over 1000 lbs have been caught in the last several years with two World Records caught by Capt Bucky Dennis -(1280 lbs on 130 lb test and 1060 lbs on 80 lb test) yet NO ONE PERSON OR TEAM has stepped up and made it happen on the west coast while fishing from shore in a very long time. We know the quality fisherman that can make it happen are there and they are continue to build powerful Teams.Panhandle waters hold some of the biggest tiger sharks in Florida and we feel that can be where the big one comes from again this year but the east coast has many big hammerhead sharks that grow beyond 14 feet..
Any angler or group of anglers that feel they would like to fish can compete in the BHC ; all are invited and none are excluded .We put together this tournament for the love of the sport and expect nothing but pure HARDCORE SHARK FISHING ,friendly competition among the best shark fisherman , fishing the sharkiest waters in the world.*
* 2009 BIGGEST HAMMERHEAD SHARK of the year - Shannon Bustamante 12 ft 2 inch Triple Crown
















Kenny Lineberry getting spooled on Palm Beach-2008 BHC 









TEAM BLACK BART'S Chris Bishop with there winning 11 ft 4 inch Hammerhead shark 2008 Big Hammer Challenge.








team Land Pirate Crew with a 2007 Big Hammer








Team AGAINST ALL ODDS Mark Davidson and Pete Barrett with there Big Tiger in the 2008 Big Hammer Challenge 








Another big west coast Bull shark








West coast Lemon shark
















Dougr81 on a nice west coast tackle buster








Team Vile w another Big Hammer at Hobe Sound








Benji with another fine Tiger shark








Team Land Pirates with a nice Hammer

Brad of Team Hammer Time with a small keys Hammer








Team Rip the Lips with a river Lemon
























Anne's beach campsite(Florida keys)
























West coast Lemon shark









Jimmy Dean Fuqua TEAM HAMMER N THE PHENOMS-2009








TEAM RIP THE LIPS-2009 










For more details go to http://www.southfloridasharkclub.com*


----------



## HateCheese (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang, those are some wild pictures there!


----------

